# Renaissance - Baroque Composers



## Hermanberntzen (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Forum! 

Im interested in music by composer's like 
Johann Sebastian Bach
Johann Helmich Roman
John Bull
Francois Couperin
Louis Couperin
William Byrd
Orlando Gibbons
Jean-Philippe Rameau
&
Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck

Could you mention some of youre favorite pieces by the ones you know from the composers listed above, and if you have any favorite composers from that period, tell me about it!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I take it from the composers you listed that you are mainly interested in keyboard music.

Antonio de Cabezon:

Diferencias sobre guardame les vacas 





Diferencias sobre el Canto Llano del Caballero 





If you're interested in vocal music at all you should try out John Dowland:

Flow my Tears





Come, Heavy Sleep





Thomas Tallis:

Spem in Alium





Lamentations of Jeremiah I


----------



## Hermanberntzen (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, i'm mostly interested in Keyboard music.. That you can tell by my "Romantic era" favorites.. Robert Schumann and Edvard Grieg 
Thanks for the answer, gonna listen to them.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Hermanberntzen said:


> Robert Schumann and Edvard Grieg


Good choices.


----------



## Hermanberntzen (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks! If im feeling to listen to some fast piano playing ill go by Franz Liszt or Sigismund Thalberg!


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I would say two of my favorite composers from the period are Monteverdi and Tobias Hume (he actually had a bit of rivalry with John Dowland lol). Here's a couple of my favorite pieces from the general era. Ans sorry, most of the keyboard works I know from around that time, I'm sure you're already intimately familiar with haha, but hopefully you may like some of these.

Monteverdi: Pur ti miro/Damigella, tutta bella





Tobias Hume: Pavin





And here's one of the many pieces by Bach that I love 





Telemann Recorder Concerto:


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

If you like John Bull then Giles Farnaby is certainly worth checking out. Peter Philips and Thomas Tomkins are also worth a look.

Chambonnieres is someone I particularly enjoy, though there are a host of French baroque harpsichordists. 

Matthias Weckmann, Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer and Georg Bohm are amongst my favourites.

Oh yeah, Poglietti is another keyboard player well worth looking into.

Although I've only heard a handful of harpsichord performances (rather than organ) of their stuff, those by Samuel Scheidt and Stradella were very memorable.


----------

